# Teichveränderungen - Bitte um Hilfe!



## teichi (6. März 2007)

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde,
nun endlich habe ich es geschafft, Bilder hier reinzukriegen! Das ist unser - nicht gerade hübscher - Teich.
 
Der natürliche Bachdurchlauf - Zu-     und Ablauf an der tiefsten Stelle mit ca. 1,50m an der li. Seite, wo die Bahnschwellen liegen.   

An der re. Seite, vor der Bäumen, wo die Folie zu sehen ist, geht es flach rein, dort würden wir gern Pflanzen einsetzen. Wie können wir die Uferzone umgestalten: mit Ufermatten?  Pflanzsäcken? Oder Kies einbringen? Was ist am besten?
Wie können wir den Wasserzulauf hübscher gestalten? Nachträglich einen Wasserfall einbauen? Das sieht besimmt hübsch aus - aber wie?
Ach übrigens - es gibt keinerlei Technik im/am Teich! Alles Natur pur!

So viele Fragen haben wir und keine Ahnung 
Hoffentlich habt Ihr ein paar Antworten für uns!
Liebe Grüße, Geli


----------



## Kurt (6. März 2007)

*AW: Teichveränderungen - Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo Geli,
wenn es ein reiner Gartenteich bleiben soll (kein Schwimmteich) würde ich wie folgt vorgehen:
- Folienränder nochmals überprüfen und entsprechend befestigen
- wenn Bach nicht immer Nachschub bringt, auch die Kapillarsperre überprüfen
- div. Pflanzzonen mit den zu den gewünschten Pflanzen passenden Tiefen planen und anschl. durch Aufschüttung (Kies/Sand/Lehm) modellieren.
Materialien ausprobieren, die die Strömung nicht so einfach mitnimmt!
Als Pflanzen fallen mir folgende ein (vom Bachlauf abwärts) __ Bachbunge, __ Wasserminze, __ Sumpfdotterblume,  __ Wasserstern, __ Wasserpest, Laichkräuter, __ Seekanne, ....  
- eine Halbinsel aufschütten für Strömungsberuhigte Zone um auch Seerosen halten zu können (die mögen ja bekanntlich keine Strömung)

Über weitere Möglichkeiten fällt den anderen Teichianern sicher auch noch einiges dazu ein.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee 
Kurt


----------



## Annett (7. März 2007)

*AW: Teichveränderungen - Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo Geli,

was genau habt Ihr denn mit dem Gewässer vor?
Einfach nur etwas verschönern mit den Pflanzen?
Wie sieht denn das Profil genau aus? 
Gibts da Aufnahmen oder kannst Du das mal skizzieren!?
Hast Du/Ihr beobachten können, ob bei starken Niederschlägen Oberflächenwasser in den Teich läuft? Das wäre auch nicht gerade ideal für dauerhaft klares Wasser. 

Bahnschwellen so nah an einem Gewässer sind auch nicht der Hit. :?
Eine Rundumerneuerung kommt wahrs. nicht in Frage, oder?

Irgendwie hat er ja was.... so schön am Waldesrand gelegen und mit eigener "Quelle".


----------



## teichi (7. März 2007)

*AW: Teichveränderungen - Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo,
was wir genau wollen, wissen wir noch nicht so recht. Ein Schwimmteich wäre natürlich der Hit, Kurt! Doch da ist sicher viel zu beachten.
Annett, was meinst Du mit Profil? Dies: 

Die Anlage ist ja schon sehr alt, bestimmt 20-30 Jahre und so alt ist auch die Folie. Verträgt die Kiesauffschüttung? Die Bahnschwellen verrotten auch langsam. Auf Dauer müssen wir da viel umändern. Nur alles auf einmal geht schon finanziell nicht. Was also zuerst?

Ich hoffe noch auf ein paar Antworten von Euch.

Viele Grüße und schon mal Danke, Geli


----------



## Annett (8. März 2007)

*AW: Teichveränderungen - Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo Geli,

20-30Jahre? Und ob sowas eine Kiesaufschüttung verträgt? 
Hmm... habt Ihr die Folie mal irgendwo anfassen können? Ist die noch "geschmeidig" weich oder schon hart und spröde? Und wie dick ist sie?
An sowas altes kann man anschweißen/kleben sicher vergessen.

Ich vermute, wenn Ihr an einer Stelle anfangt zu werkeln, werdet Ihr vielleicht gezwungen sein, auch an anderen Stellen anzufangen. Ist wie bei einem alten Haus. 

Mit Profil wollte ich nur wissen, wie die Tiefenzonenverteilung in etwa aussieht... sieht man am Besten, wenn der Teich leer ist. Oder Du kannst aus dem was Du weißt halt eine Querschnittskizze oder zwei anfertigen.

Meine Sorge ist: Ihr macht jetzt den Randbereich nach und nach neu - schön und gut, aber was ist, wenn die Folie in 2 oder 5 Jahren undicht wird oder gar irgendwo einreißt?
Dann müßt Ihr alles komplett neu machen, denn eine neue Folie kann man nur ordentlich einbauen, wenn alles frei liegt. :?
Meiner Meinung nach ist bei einer Sanierung das erste eigentlich die Folie, zumindest dann, wenn sie schon so ein Alter erreicht hat.
Weiß ja nicht, welche Erfahrungen die anderen da gemacht haben...

Man könnte die Ende der neuen Folie erstmal eingeschlagen am Rand liegen lassen/eingraben und sich dann Stück für Stück der Randgestaltung widmen. 
Damit wäre aus meiner Sicht der Zeit- und Arbeitsaufwand besser zu verteilen.


----------



## karsten. (10. März 2007)

*AW: Teichveränderungen - Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo
schönen Teich habt ihr da !

wenn ihr jetzt nur Pflanzen einsetzen wollt , würde ich zu Maßnahmen raten 
die späteren größeren Heldentaten nicht im Weg stehen...

die Folie scheint ja zu halten
und wenn permanent für Frischwasser gesorgt ist ,ist doch Klasse.

irgend welche "Aufschüttungen" würde ich jetzt nicht durchführen
sowas dann zurück zubauen wird schwierig..

Durch die Umrandung ist der Teich doch recht formal angelegt
da bietet es sich an solche Planzen"bänke anzulegen.

ich würde z.B. solche Baumschulkisten (kosten neu dreifünfzig)
 

http://62-2-215-122.static.cablecom.ch/4DAction/Aufruf/ZeigeArtikel&169


mit einem mineralischen Substrat füllen und eine oder mehrere Reihen(dicht an dicht ) 
davon am Ufer versenken und mit schönen gelben und blauen __ Lilien , 
  
__ Seggen , __ Schilf usw. bepflanzen 

im Prinzip so aufstellen 





und untereinander fest verbinden z.B mit Kabelbindern

je nach Teichprofil ein Rundholz oder pvc Kanalrohr als Ausgleich der
Böschung anbringen und nach Geschmack das Ganze mit etwas Vlies tarnen . ordentlich ausgeführt sollte das aber nicht nötig sein.

das könnte so oder so ähnlich aussehen 
 , _zoom it !_
selbstverständlich sollten die Kisten unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen.
Bei zu feinkörnigen Substrat sollte man die Kisten mit Vlies auslegen.

mit den Pflanzen würde ich auf jeden Fall "klotzen" statt "kleckern" 

solche Konstruktionen sind leicht rückbaubar und die Teile wieder verwendbar

Von den Bahnschwellen dürfte keine Gefahr mehr ausgehen ,da sie ja bereits bemoost sind.
 Also haben wir die Gifte schon in der Umwelt 
das Thema ist durch ! 
Die würde ich nur noch bewegen wenn sie gänzlich verottet sind .
 
http://www.arbeitsschutz.nrw.de/nocms/do/bahnschwellen.htm


bei Unterwasserpflanzen könnte man je nach Wasserwerten 
__ Hornkraut , __ Wasserpest , __ Nadelkraut oder Laichraut in Bündeln (vielen Bündeln !)  im Teich versenken.
das würde irgendwann so aussehen






meine Pflanzmethode  






und Hopp.....


bis dann mal


----------



## teichi (12. März 2007)

*AW: Teichveränderungen - Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo, Ihr alle,
Danke für die guten Ideen, besonders Deine Karsten, finde ich prima. Auf die Idee mit den Pflanzkisten wäre ich ja nie gekommen!
Der Boden dort ist sehr lehmig, ich nehme an, dass das Wasser auch fast ohne Folie halten würde - läuft ja ständig was nach, außer im Hochsommer vielleicht.
Liebe Grüße, Geli


----------

